# SMS Gateway



## tomastamm (22 Mai 2010)

[noparse]Kennt jemand etwas derartiges ?
http://www.2-waysms.com/

Danke[/noparse]


----------



## physicus (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS Gateway*

Das scheint ein webbasierter SMS-Versand zu sein. 
SMS-Gateway ? Wikipedia

Wie zuverlässig dieses Angebot jetzt genau ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Jedoch stört es mich, dass die Preisinformationen nicht ersichtlich sind. 



> Appendix A fees
> 
> For Fees, including individual message fees and HLR fees, please refer to your customer
> login page at w w w . 2 - w a y s m s. c o m



LG
P


----------



## technofreak (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS Gateway*

Mich stören noch eine  ganze Reihe Dinge mehr 

 Impressum und Registrierung erwecken  nicht gerade das größte Vertrauen


			
				sowas ähnliches wie Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> Address: Narva mnt. 1-3071 Tallinn 10111 Estonia
> Phone: (+372) 5 330 9951
> Mo. - Fr. 12:00 - 17:00 (GMT+2)


whois > 2-waysms.com 

Das Posting ist eindeutig unerlaubte Werbung. Normalerweise würde es sofort
 verschrottet werden,  soll hier aber als Warnung  stehen  bleiben 

EOT


----------

